# ESL in China



## Vesper007 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello!
Does anybody here have experience with teaching English as a Second Language in China?
I put up a "job wanted" advertisement at Dave's ESL cafe and have gotten quite a few Chinese schools interested in me so I contacted them back with my CV/resume and want to know if anybody else has been in this boat and what it is like.

A few questions:
* How good a lifestyle can you live with accommodation provided and 8,000 RMB per month (I have US $400 a month worth of student debt, please factor that in)?
* Is it hard to live in China when you do not know a word of Chinese?
* What is the ESL scene like there? Do expat teachers hang out together?
* Any other tips?

Anyhow, just some advice and whatnot would be great so I can weigh the situation better before I get all hyped up about it. I've also got an ESL lead in Japan (for Gaba) and I'm trying to see which one is better.

If it helps I'm a 25 year old female, and while I do like to enjoy myself, I've always lived on a budget so I'm used to cutting corners and being reasonable (ie eat out at a local inexpensive restaurant as a treat vs a hotel meal, only buy clothes when they are on clearance sale, limit myself to 1 or 2 drinks when drinking, etc).


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Vesper007 said:


> If it helps I'm a 25 year old female, and while I do like to enjoy myself, I've always lived on a budget so I'm used to cutting corners and being reasonable (ie eat out at a local inexpensive restaurant as a treat vs a hotel meal, only buy clothes when they are on clearance sale, limit myself to 1 or 2 drinks when drinking, etc).


It sounds as if you will be a perfect Chinese woman. 

Seriously it does depend on which part of China you intend to go. 8000 rmb is a good wage for most Chinese Chinese. A doctor friend of mine with 18 years service including ER has a wage of 7000 a month. With accomodation provided then you will have plenty to live on and to save!

When I came to China for 6 weeks I had no Chinese Language at all but more than five years later I am still here. I armed my self with an electronic translator. But being a teacher the students will want to talk with you as often as possible and you will pick up Chinese.

I had private tuition and I paid 1600 rmb a month for 4 lessons a week in the local dialect of Chinese.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Vesper007 (Mar 31, 2014)

Phew! So good to know it's a liveable salary Billy, that's great news! 

And I'm glad to hear it's possible to get by without knowing the language. 

Thanks!


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

The $400 monthly debt will cut your income by RMB 2463 approx but still leaves you a livable wage, provided they give you food and accom, most of the places do and if you are out for the odd evening meal, it is very cheap to eat out.

Make sure before you take the job that they will provide the work visa and work permit as this is very important. When it comes to accom, do not expect Buckingham palace lol.

Do expect a culture shock as the life style in Asia is completely different to anything you are used to. Young people here are very friendly towards expats and you will make a lot of friends who will help you get over the shock and of course help with the language.

I have been here 20 years and have a Chinese wife, two dogs and my own car plus a Chinese driving license so it does work for some of us.


----------



## AndrewBly (Oct 2, 2014)

HI when I first came to China I had a 9000 yuan a month salary, a wife who didn't work and we managed to have an entire baby that year using a local hospital with a very good doctor (total birth start to finish was about 600 quai. That was a few years ago, but now with our family of three we can often average about 9000 Yuan a month and we live nicely on that.


----------

